# Website als Beweis sichern. WIE?



## Skyway (24. Juli 2005)

Grüss euch!
Ein grösseres Unternehmen hat von meiner Homepage mehrere Bilder gestohlen und es Ungeniert auf der Seite des Unternehmens veröffentlicht. Als Berufsfotograf habe ich keinerlei Problem diese Fotos eindeutig als meine auszuweisen. Meine Frage ist nur:
*Wie kann ich die Beweise (also die Website des Konzerns) deuerhaft für die Staatsanwalschaft sichern?*Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Firma bei dem ersten Kontakt durch mein Rechtsanwalt oder Gericht sofort die Seite löscht und meine Beweise somit vernichtet.
Also mit der "Drucken"-Taste ist es nicht getan, denn diese Bilddatei ist kinderleicht zu manipulieren.

Kann mir Jemand von euch einen guten Rat geben?

Gruss
Skyway


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juli 2005)

Datei Speichern Unter.... mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.

Dein Anwalt müsste eigentlich wissen was da genau zu tuhen ist, erzähl von deinen Bedenken, dann wird er schon richtig handeln wenn er sein Handwerk versteht.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Was soll es bringen eine Seite zu speichern?
Letztendlich ist es ja reines HTML.... die Seite könntest Du also selber geschrieben haben.
Daher denke ich nicht dass Du mit solchen "Beweisen" vor Gericht durchkommen würdest.... Aussage gegen Aussage.... im zweifel für den Angeklagten.
Genauso wird es sich mit Screenshots verhalten.
Ich würde eher dazu raten einen Notar hinzu zuziehen.
Dieser könnte die Seite speichern, Screenshots machen und die Herkunft und Echtheit der "Beweise" notariell beglaubigen.
Warum?
Weil der Notar bei fingierten Beweisen oder Meineid seine Kanzlei dicht machen könnte.

Evtl. könnte auch die Polizei als Zeuge auftreten?!

Du bist Berufsfotograf?
Dann hast Du sicherlich Negative?!
Alles andere währe nur ein Pseudonachweis.

Auf jedenfall wirst Du mit deiner Befürchtung richtig liegen.... sie währen ja schön blöde wenn sie die Seite weiter online lassen würden.

Gruss Dr Dau

Für die Forumsbetreiber: Dies ist keine Rechtsauskunft, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinug wieder die ich als evtl. möglichen Tip weitergegeben habe.


----------



## Louie (24. Juli 2005)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre mit Acrobat (nicht Reader) die Webseiten per Webcapture abzurufen - diese sind dann in einer PDF gespeichert -  dort wird automatisch das Speicherdatum hinterlegt - bester Beweis denke ich.

Grüße Louie


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juli 2005)

Ich würde auch Dr Dau's Weg(Notar) empfehlen... alles Andere dürfte als corpus delikti kaum Bestand haben.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2005)

Louie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Möglichkeit wäre mit Acrobat (nicht Reader) die Webseiten per Webcapture abzurufen - diese sind dann in einer PDF gespeichert - dort wird automatisch das Speicherdatum hinterlegt - bester Beweis denke ich.
> 
> Grüße Louie


Auch mit Acrobat könnte er sich sein Beweismittel selber zusammen basteln.... Chance vor Gericht gleich Null.

Grundsätzlich gilt natürlich, um so mehr Zeugen/Beweise er hat, um so höher sind seine Chancen vor Gericht.

Notaren und Polizisten schenkt das Gericht ein hohes Mass an Glaubwürdigkeit.
Wobei ich bei der Polizei eher annehme dass zuerst Anzeige erstattet werden muss und sie erst dann das besagte Objekt "sichten" und evtl. Beweissicherungen vornehmen.


----------



## Alien3000lu (28. Juli 2005)

Hi,

vieleicht mit dem Kontakt aufnehmen der die Website hostet, falls es nicht die Firma selbst ist. Dieser könnte dann diese Dateien backupen, was normalerweise sowieso der fall ist.

Oder halt speichern unter, aber das ist sicher kein guter beweis, da ja wie bereits erwähnt, es sich immer nur um eine HTML Datei handelt, und man diese beliebig ändern könnte.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Ohne Anordnung der ermittelnden Organe?
Vergiss es!
Der Hoster braucht sich von irgend einem "daher gelaufendem" garnichts vorschreiben lassen.... und aushändigen erst recht nicht (Datenschutz).
Evtl. ist die Höchstaufbewahrungszeit der Backups auch vertraglich geregelt.... ob die Behördenmühlen dafür schnell genug sind?
Im gegenteil, evtl. hat er dann sogar Pech dass der Hoster den Betreiber darüber informiert.... dann hat er sogar noch Zeit verloren.


----------



## Alien3000lu (29. Juli 2005)

Ich sagte ja auch nichts von aushändingen, und sowieso haben die meisten hoster Backups von 2 oder 3 Wochen. Aber wenn man fragt, könnte er sie doch immer noch "auf die seite legen".

Du hast recht, aber je nach dem wen man erwischt, ist das wohl kein problem, wennn er "nett" ist tut ers schon^^


----------

